# What is a good Show wax?



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
My car is going to a car show in August and I wondered what's the best car show wax, with the best results.
I don't have loads of money so I'm looking for a good wax for a reasonable price (if there is such thing).

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Max price?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Odk glamour around £15 for a 50 ml pot, will last a while


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

suds said:


> Max price?


I would say £20 but could maybe push to £25


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Swissvax Onyx £20 for 50ml is another consideration, or BMD Sirius £25


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Bmd Morpheus is 50ml for £30, smells lush and spreads forever !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> I would say £20 but could maybe push to £25


Victoria Wax Concours :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Obsession Phaenna Show wax is brilliant stuff. Despite being a show wax, it was still beading well after 2 months, could have lasted longer but put a fresh coat of finishkare #2685 on the car to try out. Stuff is epicly good also and can get a massive 412g tin of it for under £20.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

try csp professional's t1 wax its got over 50% carnuba with nano particles 6 months plus longevity very much like pinnacles ******* wax and its less than half price anyone want a sample contact clean your ride CYR or go to csp professional's facebook site they have a special offer at the moment this weekend at £50 for a full tub iv'e been using it for a year now easy on and off what i find once you use this wax you wont need to buy another wax


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Auto finesse illusion.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Odk glamour ftw


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Auto finesse illusion.


Out of his budget that one Scrim.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

If you want to go a little higher ,£30, then Soft99 Authentic is a great wax and you get a massive pot of it too :thumb:

If not then ODK Glamour.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

BMD Sirius or Morpheus. Great show waxes and 50ml pots available which will last ages.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Victoria Concours Wax or BMD Morpheus.

Both well priced, both easy to use, both leave a stunning finish.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Today I worked at a place called Astral and when I enquired about polishes and waxes he very kindly gave me some astral 1 polymer body polish, astral glaze, astral plastic and rubber dressing and some astral top wax which is in liquid form.
Has anybody every used these products before?? And would I be able to use the liquid wax in a spray bottle for an easier application??

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

remember Astral from years ago, they worked like autosmart. Some decent products.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

the old style artdeshine ngps if you can get it the bright green spray


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Meguiars 7 show car glaze works wonders under a show wax if you want some real bling


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

So is it okay to use the liquid wax in a spray bottle or not??


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

My vote is illusion although out of your price range I know.

Might have a sample pot of illusion from AF at home. Will check later and if ive got one will post it to you for the price of postage


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Jonny_R said:


> My vote is illusion although out of your price range I know.
> 
> Might have a sample pot of illusion from AF at home. Will check later and if ive got one will post it to you for the price of postage


Thanks yeah I would definitely give it a go and I will defrost cover postage!  
Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

What are people's take on finis wax?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

its a good wax, but its not what i would class as a show wax


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Checked before mate and don't have it anymore sorry, must have it to one of my mates


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Another vote for ODK glamour


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

does anybody have any ODK Glamour that they dont want? lol
im not fussed if its been used!


Jonny_R said:


> Checked before mate and don't have it anymore sorry, must have it to one of my mates


 okay buddy cheers anyways 

Sam


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

On that budget id get Vics Councours,u wont get better then that.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

In that price range either soft 99 premium authentic. I thout it was around £24 it was this just an offer? 

Or 

Concourse car care R222


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Guitarjon said:


> In that price range either soft 99 premium authentic. I thout it was around £24 it was this just an offer?
> 
> Or
> 
> Concourse car care R222


I've been looking at that concourse car care R222 and reading the reviews. Seems to be very popular


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> does anybody have any ODK Glamour that they dont want? lol
> im not fussed if its been used!
> 
> okay buddy cheers anyways
> ...


Got 3 versions but too good to give away :lol:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Got 3 versions but too good to give away :lol:


Haha no worries, I wanted a 200ml pot but looks like I will have to settle for a 50ml pot


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Got 3 versions but too good to give away :lol:


cant you just lend a small bit


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Im going to up my budget to £35 but that's the max I can go if it makes any difference haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

This is the car it will be going on if it makes any difference (colour wise) as I know some waxes work better on certain colours?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can get 50ml of glamour for £15 ish so that's well within budget and will last you for years lol


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Here at Bilt Hamber we produce many different types of waxes, designed for different purposes and functions.

50ml finis wax is £12.95 - we also sell 250ml tins.

250ml double speed-wax is just £14.95 - it's the latest product we have developed, it won Best Wax 2015 form Auto Express magazine on it's first attempt.

50ml auto-balm is just £6.95 - we also sell 250ml tins.

We also sell hydra-wax, which as the name suggests is a liquid wax, costing £24.95. like double speed-wax, it is very useful for quick and easy application and buffing.

Here is a link to our latest blog post "Which wax or polish should you get?" 

It might be useful for you


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Job done. I bought the 50ml ODK Glamour  can't wait to use it! 
How many applications should I do when I use it? Just the one or 2?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

2 for even coverage, should see a few months from that too unlike most show waxes that only last a few days lol


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope Jinjoh doesn't made but can I tag onto this thread and ask what people would use for a £130 budget. Does paying top money make all the difference ?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Neilvx said:


> I hope Jinjoh doesn't made but can I tag onto this thread and ask what people would use for a £130 budget. Does paying top money make all the difference ?


HOW DARE YOU! 
hahah only joking  ask away. That's what it's here for 

Sam


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Neilvx said:


> I hope Jinjoh doesn't made but can I tag onto this thread and ask what people would use for a £130 budget. Does paying top money make all the difference ?


Opening a can of worms there Neil- many people here think not, but then are people like myself who can appreciate the difference ( I always say for comparison swap the word wax for wine and most people will understand the discussion better). For your budget 1/2 the world is your oyster- you could buy a full pot or a couple of 50ml pots to try for yourself- I personally prefer waxes with a 6 month lifespan but other people like waxing so much they aren't bothered by that. Personal sales thread can provide bargains to try but look very carefully at the photo as waxes can literally dry out if not stored properly. Happy to give you more of my tuppence worth...


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

I was looking at Auto Finesse Desire but picking through threads I spotted ODK and Bouncers waxes.

At present I am using Poorboys Polish and wax along Gtechniq C2v3 every now and again.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Neilvx said:


> I was looking at Auto Finesse Desire but picking through threads I spotted ODK and Bouncers waxes.
> 
> All well respected. I have Desire and it's very nice to use with pleasing results, however people who know their AF waxes tend to recommend Spirit which is cheaper and they say better value.


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

I looked at Spirt but for a bit extra you can have Desire


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Illusion if you want a show wax by af, the others aren't show waxes

It was my favourite wax before I got glamour


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kimo, could I just ask a few questions.

How easy is Glamour to work with and how does it differ form Illusion in terms of result etc?


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Illusion if you want a show wax by af, the others aren't show waxes
> 
> It was my favourite wax before I got glamour


Would you rate the ODK wax above AF then ?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Kimo, could I just ask a few questions.
> 
> How easy is Glamour to work with and how does it differ form Illusion in terms of result etc?


Illusion is very very soft so it's easy to over apply it and over use it, creating more waste

The thing that swung me to glamour was the fact that although it's a show wax it's a harder (not rock hard that you can't get it onto the applicator) but still applies and buffs off just like a real soft wax 

I also find that illusion can attract dust whereas glamour offers a decent level of protection and does indeed outlast illusion but then I guess for a show wax that wasn't illusions aim

Not saying illusion is a bad wax, like I say it used to be my favourite, it's just that if I was to have wrote down everything I wanted in a wax, then glamour was virtually made to my specification without knowing it haha. Either that or I telepathically sent signals to dan :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

suds said:


> Neilvx said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at Auto Finesse Desire but picking through threads I spotted ODK and Bouncers waxes.
> ...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> suds said:
> 
> 
> > AF Illusion is a very nice, soft wax to use as is Bouncer's Capture the Rapture. CTR is a lovely oily wax that just keeps spreading.
> ...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wouldn't waste the money on bos, onyx is very very very similar but lasts longer and is loads cheaper 

Smells better too lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Wouldn't waste the money on bos, onyx is very very very similar but lasts longer and is loads cheaper
> 
> Smells better too lol


I totally disagree with you on that comment. But then you rave about Glamour and i wasn't keen. Each to their own


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I totally disagree with you on that comment. But then you rave about Glamour and i wasn't keen. Each to their own


Yup personal preference

Like you and bmd, thought Sirius was ok but nothing else has blown me away


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok which is better at masking fine swirls in between correction.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Neilvx said:


> Ok which is better at masking fine swirls in between correction.


Aah, this should be a smaller can of worms- use the search function at top and ask 'which glaze' :thumb:


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't want a glaze, really looking for a Wax but it's always nice to keep it looking better for longer between corrections .


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

At which point should s glaze be applied?? I have some astral pink glaze and and was curious as when to use it.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Apply glaze before you top with wax


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

suds said:


> Apply glaze before you top with wax


Okay so after polish but before wax  thanks


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Glazes are meant to attribute one or two qualities- first to add extra shine, second to fill and mask minor swirls :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Glamours a great wax but for me it has to be Obsession Phantom or Pheanna which is available for £15 for the 50ml tester glass jars 

Not forgetting the new £24.95 200ml Obsession Zeal thats due for release at Waxstock that is looking like a wax that will exceed its price point with regard to ease of use and durability and results


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Glamours a great wax but for me it has to be Obsession Phantom or Pheanna which is available for £15 for the 50ml tester glass jars 

Not forgetting the new £24.95 200ml Obsession Zeal thats due for release at Waxstock that is looking like a wax that will exceed its price point with regard to ease of use and durability and results


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Wouldn't waste the money on bos, onyx is very very very similar but lasts longer and is loads cheaper
> 
> Smells better too lol


Spot on there

I fail to see what BOS brings to the table over the rest of the range. Shield is way better and is £60 cheaper


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Am I okay using my meguiars soft foam pads to apply polish and wax?? Or should I be using something else?? 

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

They should be fine mate


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

khurum6392 said:


> try csp professional's t1 wax its got over 50% carnuba with nano particles 6 months plus longevity very much like pinnacles ******* wax and its less than half price anyone want a sample contact clean your ride CYR or go to csp professional's facebook site they have a special offer at the moment this weekend at £50 for a full tub iv'e been using it for a year now easy on and off what i find once you use this wax you wont need to buy another wax


They dont do the wax samples on CYR do they? I really want to try this wax


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

contact damian wabb on facebook he's the owner of csp professional he'll sort something out for you tell him i sent you


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

BMD-Sirius/Dark Sirius


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nuba % is just a selling point tbh

In fact I think the high Nuba waxes don't give off as good looks as low % waxes full of oils and other waxes tbh


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

The custom blend I had made by Jay has zero nuba in it


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

My pot of ODK Glamour arrived at weekend  can't wait to give it a try  I might try it this weekend on the bonnet to see what it's like, but I want to use it on all the car on Friday the 31st would this be an issue or would I just miss the bonnet when I clean the car properly on the Friday.
It's just because I'm going to ford fair and the last available day to apply it would be the Friday.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> The custom blend I had made by Jay has zero nuba in it


Just out of interest, what's the benefit/reasoning for doing that please?.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> My pot of ODK Glamour arrived at weekend  can't wait to give it a try  I might try it this weekend on the bonnet to see what it's like, but I want to use it on all the car on Friday the 31st would this be an issue or would I just miss the bonnet when I clean the car properly on the Friday.
> It's just because I'm going to ford fair and the last available day to apply it would be the Friday.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam


You will like it...
Its really easy to apply you might find yourself going round the whole car


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> My pot of ODK Glamour arrived at weekend  can't wait to give it a try  I might try it this weekend on the bonnet to see what it's like, but I want to use it on all the car on Friday the 31st would this be an issue or would I just miss the bonnet when I clean the car properly on the Friday.
> It's just because I'm going to ford fair and the last available day to apply it would be the Friday.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam


Just go over the bonnet again


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

chemical guys 50/50 I find is an amazing show wax, crap durability but who needs that and really glossy. anyone agree ?
im sure its under £30


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

50/50 wax is nearer £50.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

have never rated 50/50 wax, and at its price there are far better waxes


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Recently tried the R222 over my little red 500 and really loved it, amazing wet look definitely a show wax, will last about 2 months +- if prepared properly, not expensive - fits the summer more than cold seasons but thats what you probable looking for

Also the Dodo Supernatural, amazing but costs about twice as much


----------

